# Honda HS520A belt tensioner.



## SpeedBunny08 (Jan 31, 2017)

I Recently noticed that the auger on my HS520 would continue to spin with the hand lever released. After I opened the belt cover I found that the tensioner arm had no "spring" to it. The tensioner pulley is left in contact with the belt. The belt brake is fine but the tensioner arm will not push on the brake when the hand lever is released. I removed the tensioner arm, bolt, spring combo. 

Parts 7, 8, 12 is what I'm referring to.

All Years HS520 ASA Honda Snowblower DRIVE PULLEY Diagram and Parts

I found the bolt to have a groove worn into it. 




Picked up a new spring, bolt and arm but I'm unable to figure out how the heck the spring goes on for tension. Simply installing it leaves me with the problem I started with. I'm looking as to how the spring is supposed to be set. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

I do not have a service manual for this machine.


----------



## SpeedBunny08 (Jan 31, 2017)

I will upload the pictures without Tapatalk.

Done.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

that's different than the models I am familiar with though? Usually there is a long spring that links from the driven pulley area to the tensioner....... that looks like some type of wave spring that pushes against the arm...? I imagine the adjustment of the tension is just turning the bolt in more or out as needed? I would think there is some type of stop in there that keeps the spring from turning? Does it have a special shape like a D or something that it guides onto? Or maybe a tang that rides against a stop? Can't tell much from the parts blow up...... you may need to get a shop manual if somebody doesn't chime in on it.......


----------



## SpeedBunny08 (Jan 31, 2017)

One would think there would be a long spring linked for tension. The only long spring is attached to the cable from the arm.

There is no obvious part the spring would stop on. The bolt has a shoulder that prevents it from being tightened much on the spring. Since the old bolt was worn on the shoulder that indicates that the spring had tension and contacted it.

Before I took it apart I inspected it to see if the spring contacted something. But at that point it wasn't. That's when I realized that was the problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

So it is my understanding the shoulder bolt and coil spring are there to allow the tensioner arm a bit of side-to-side play as it engages the belt. 










Now the illustration below is from the HS720 manual, but I believe the design is the same on the HS520.

There are two springs that connect to the tensioner arm:









The one (call it #1) along the handle bar connects to the cable and then the auger drive lever. The other ( #2) is connected between the tension arm and (some anchor point) I think.

When the auger clutch lever is released, spring #2 pulls the tension arm away from the belt and applies pressure to the brake lever. This stops the auger if it is turning. 

When you pull back on the lever, spring #1 (via the cable) pulls the tension arm down to engage the belt, while applying force to spring #2 and pulling the brake away from the auger pulley.


----------



## SpeedBunny08 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you so much for that. Yes I also believe the design is the same.

I somewhat recall another spring on the inside from when I replaced the auger shaft a couple years ago. Strange that its not shown in the parts diagram. That makes sense now. 

Just checked and the spring is gone. I may need to call a dealer for a part number.

Edit, the spring is #4 on the illustration. Parts are ordered!

I have always loved my Honda snowblower. I use it commercially and it has great power. It's also easy to fix. I wouldn't buy another brand.


----------

